# am i wasting my time?



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am gonna have ford look at my 2015 as it is having the same problem many are having with the fact that the fans and electronics on the dash all shut off randomly when raising the plow. will they actually be able to do anything or is there still no fix to this issue?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

See I haven't seen that problem.
What kind of 2015 Ford is it ???????

My 15 Chassis F350 with 6.2 never seen it with the plow or the Hoist bed
The 15 chassis F350 6.2 farm truck never seen that issue either and it has a bale bed on it and lifts 1500lb bales with no issue.
Both has the plow package with big Alt. Mine only running one battery.

But I'm watching them close. So if you find out what it is. Post it


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

that really confuses me then because i have a 2015 f-350 xl and have plow prep with big alt in it and running one battery. The only reason i am really bringing it in is that i paid for a plow prep and obviously it is not prepped for plowing so i figure its on them i hope. if they find anything ill update you. I do know many people posted about this a month or so back that is why i ask cause i have heard of no solutions


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem with mine.Lights heater plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sorry to hear that. 

When I bought my '05 I couldn't go 5 MPH without it overheating. Added the plow prep fan and it was fine. 

Bought a '14 Ram out of California with a cold weather kit. Doesn't come close to overheating. 

Hope they get it figured out.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not a huge issue but when you buy a 40k truck you want it to be flawless regardless of how small of an issue it is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplower1;1973998 said:


> It's not a huge issue but when you buy a 40k truck you want it to be flawless regardless of how small of an issue it is...


I agree, I do have a couple issues with mine that I need to be taken care of.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

we have three of them in work, an 11, a 13, and a 15. the 11 and 13's are F-550's the 15 is a F350. no electrical problems with any of them except for bad batteries in the 550's that ford replaced for free, but they are diesels too.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Doesn't fisher or Douglas dynamics have a bulletin out on this problem


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, its affecting ford and GMs that have plow package.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My chevy with my MVP plus does it occasionally more often with the fan on high. The dash and gauges all go dead and come right back up.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I had a 2011 F250 with the 6.2 and I had no problems with the plow. I also had the plow prep package. I don't even remember my lights dimming.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

My 2015 will do it occasionally. Like the bulletin states its more LIKELY to happen when you have a very LITTLE electrical load on the truck. When I have my headlights on, heater, radio, alot of electronics running the lights on the dash will never go out. Let me know what ford says, yet to bring mine in yet


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

It ended up snowing that morning and was just too tired and busy to go in. I will bring it in sometime, not in a huge hurry


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

snowplower1;1973879 said:


> I am gonna have ford look at my 2015 as it is having the same problem many are having with the fact that the fans and electronics on the dash all shut off randomly when raising the plow. will they actually be able to do anything or is there still no fix to this issue?


Who made thé installation of thé plow


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

My boss dealer, Its not an issue of the plow. If you search here, you will see a bunch of pepole have had this issue on chevy and ford, not sure about ram.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

and my boss dealer is general welding, they have been great to deal with and done great work in our equipment


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

I have driven 2012 - 2015 F250 and 350 and none have ever shown these issues with a Boss or Fisher plow. When I see some complain about this issue, I wonder if there are installation issues


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Its exactly What i was saying its to easy
to miss something,,,


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

maybe i will talk to my dealer and see if he thinks it could be possible it has anything to do with the installation. I personally just think it has something to do with the truck not being able to produce enough power even though it has the extra hd alt. I could see that maybe its the plow that is drawing too much power. 

The hardest part is its not like it does it a lot and you have no idea it will do it. It also only does it for a second so its hard to figure it out.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Actually ,,,, reading it all over again i must say
THat my 2012 when rising thé plow i do get
a little draw back on accessories ,,, running
a single battery would be normal i was told

by my buddy who's Mechanic at my dealer
but to get a complete shut down ????
I Will ask my friend for ya tomorrow and
comeback to You on this .. Also i will Check
with my plow dealer when getting my wings
next week ,,,,, maybe they seen this before .


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome thanKS I appreciate that. hope fully I remember to stop in at my dealer today when im out that way and see if they would know anything. Every truck has a small loss of volts when raising a plow but losing all my fans and radio and whatever else I didn't notice is weird. I am more over annoyed that I have a plow pep package that didn't prep it for a plow


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

There is a bulletin out on this problem
https://app.box.com/s/hhlzqcgju651n2a569950km73nryiqbj

No problem on my 2015 Ford F350 / 6.2L / Snow Plow Prep Pkg


----------

